# Good Outdoor Strain



## SPG (Nov 1, 2008)

I am looking for a good, easy to grow outdoor strain.  I am not concerned about the price of the seeds and would prefer them to be feminized.  I would prefer a decent-good yield ( I heard autoflowering strains dont yield much outdoors).  Ideally, it would be fruity but the most important thing is that the strain is an easy grow.

I live in Nor Cal, in the Bay Area.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 1, 2008)

i would go to a seed bank and start reading.then you can pick a strain that suits what you are looking for.everyone has  a personal preference on the kind of buzz they prefer.for me i would plant durban poison outside.if i do grow outdoors next year,thats what i will grow.i like the sativa buzz.


----------



## SPG (Nov 1, 2008)

yeah thanks.  I looked up strains on the attitude seed bank.  Found Sensi Seeds Early Skunk and Greenhouse Seeds Big Bang.  I am confused though-it says the yields are ridiculously high numbers, like 700grams/plant outdoors.  do you know how much most plants really yield?


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Nov 1, 2008)

I would advise against the feminized seeds, as you can usually get twice as many "regular" seeds, for the cost of fems.

Something like one of the various Northern Lights or Skunk breeds would probably be a good, easy-to-grow choice.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 1, 2008)

they give the optimum growing conditions on the yields.if you have your grow areas dialed in,the better the yield.i do not know the actual results on outside growing.except you can surely expect a larger yield compared to indoors in my opinion.


----------



## mistisrising (Nov 1, 2008)

It all depends on where you are in the world. I would advise you to check how long you growing season is; when does the ground thaw, and when does the first frost generally come. Then begin looking for strains that will come to full maturity in your locale. From those you can choose what type of strain you want. 

I have a decent grow season here on the thirty-eighth latitude, so I can grow a quick maturing strain like some indicas, and a longer maturing strain like the skunks and sativas. Still, some of the sativas I've grown in the past didn't quite get to the end before a frost cut it's time short.


----------



## SPG (Nov 1, 2008)

alright, what about the easiest grow?  I have a brown thumb AND it's my first time, so I guess the biggest thing for me would be a real easy grow.  Afghan seems good beacuse its disease resistant and can survive in mountains, but i will also check out the Northern lights and skunk strains . Thanks.

Edit: Keep in mind this is a guerilla grow, I would mostly just check on it once or twice every two weeks.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 2, 2008)

SPG said:
			
		

> alright, what about the *easiest* grow?  I have a brown thumb AND it's my first time, so I guess the biggest thing for me would be a real easy grow.
> 
> *If this is your first grow and you have a brown thumb, nothing is going to be easy...............................*
> 
> ...


Have you chosen a location yet...............?


----------



## SPG (Nov 2, 2008)

kinda.  I know of a real secluded area by a reservoir that no one goes to, but my friends and I were planning to grow during the summer because I am currently overseas (its terrible, I get drug tested).  I decided one of the good things about the reservoir is that the ground will probably have more moisture, and I am of course going to prepare all the soil with nutrients and de-weed it.  

When I am home for the summer I will find a plot and take pictures and bump this thread.


----------

